# People getting on a train in Japan.



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

This is to funny!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

That is insane !!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

That is crazy, but funny as heck.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

That's an awfully long bus.

Notice at 0:48 - they take the time to make sure the man's trench coat doesn't get caught in the door.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hehe, err, I meant train  (Har, must have coffee)


----------



## jerryz (Jun 4, 2009)

Well…

The indignity of it.

Pressed like sardines, groped to hell and back.

But look!!!! the "Pushers" have white gloves!!!!
That would make me feel so safe…..

I wonder what happens when they have to get off…


----------



## Tearen (Aug 2, 2007)

been there…. done that


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

didn´t they know the man in the mittle had wingums


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

Thats the life they choose. The same people Engineered Toyota, At least they thought far enough ahead to hire someone just to push. How inovative.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I don't imagine there's any problem getting off. Think of one of those "snake in the can" gags.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

jeez…at least sardines get to lie down!!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Abbott….....As someone once said" Boy, I couldn't live like that"....

By the way, most people on here don't know who "Charlie" is, but I sure do… 
I chased that little sucker all over South VietNam for many months…..I never
saw him surf either, but he made a pretty mean boobytrap and was good at digging
tunnels to hide in…. I tried to find a surfboard in some, but all I ever found was
underground hospitals and rice…....... keep on keeping on, Abbott…... later.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm never going to Japan! The reality of what that must be like sort of overshadowed the humor of it for me.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Just eat a quart of kimchee first. You'll get your space.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats funny…I would like to see them open the doors when they get off.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

wow!


----------



## woodman71 (Apr 19, 2009)

it may be funny but that how there government likes it give them free health care and tax the hell out them and and when they don't get to work on time you punished them and if you think the guys in uniform work for train company wrong they work for the government got to clear station for next group of mind less idiots and so that's how it will be here and for ones that say know way ask your self this did you ever think this great nation would be on the edge of going bankrupt look at social security it will be gone when the baby boom generation it full force and half them are going to get screwed out of it any way remember it SOCIAL security


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Kimchee is Korean not Japanese. Most Asian countries have similar situations on public transport but I'm not aware of oters using 'pushers'Riding on a public bus in korea where there are very few seats, saw a baby spit up over its mothers shoulder. not a drop made it to the floor.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Is kimchee the same as pork and beans? )


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

I tend to like my *personal* space…....WOW!
Packed in like sardines.
Hopefully no one ate sardines, Oh that less than pleasant sound your grandpa made with a smile 
Crazy just crazy


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Over 20 years ago, I was driving the stage coach here in Jackson, Wyoming. A bus load of Japanese tourists arrived and we had the same scene on the stage coach. It was hilarious. I had people hanging on to the top and nearly sitting in my lap. It was a 9 passenger coach and I think the boss shoved 14 in there. They were shoving like a bunch of 2nd graders at an ice cream stand. I think we hauled two bus loads in four trips. Each load was the same thing. I've never forgotten it and laugh every time I think of it.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, it can be like that at rush hour. But I've been pretty tightly packed in New York, too.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

To funny.


----------



## Edziu (Jan 17, 2010)

Don't worry about eating cabbage, or beans, or whatever, if you're American, they won't want to be next to you. My friend worked in Japan for 7 months, and walking to/from work every day, people would go out of their way to avoid him.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Little wonder the US can't compete with standards that low!! One of the news magazines like 20-20 or 60 Minutes ran a story about civility around the world several years ago. They showed people at a train station in Japan getting on top of the crowd and crawling over them to get to the front to get on the train. Looked like tose in the back had a definite adavantage over almost everyone except those at the very front.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

I spent a fair amount of time in Tokyo. I never encountered the pushers while riding the trains but, in my experience, they weren't necessary as the passengers themselves did the job of cramming into the train cars.

For a fun experience, try taking a crowded Tokyo train with all your luggage. I did that once and will never again begrudge the previously exorbitant-seeming fare for the direct bus to the airport.

Having said that, I really loved my time in Japan. I'd go back in a New York Minute. The trick is to avoid rush hour and you will be fine.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like the Chicago "L" after a Cubs Game lets out. *LOL*


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Was there for a week one time and must have been on the trains other than rush hour or different lines. It was crowded and lots of people standing on some routes, but not packed in anywhere like the video. The system is quite remarkable in Tokyo, even not knowing the language you can follow the routes to get anywhere in a fairly quick time. Darn cheap to get around.

Steve.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Not good if you are claustrophobic!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I would take an earlier train to avoid that…makes me sure appreciate my 10 minute commute in a nearly empty bus


----------

